# New Husky/Lab Mix :)



## dwarfcricket (Jul 9, 2010)

This is my new baby, Charlie. He's a rescue doggie and he's the sweetest thing in the world! He was pretty depressed when I first met him, but he has blossomed into such an active pup! These are a few pics of us out in the yard earlier.


















It's too hot! My older lab Cory dug a hole under our porch to keep cool in the summer, and now Charlie is taking over that duty!










What a love!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Is he full grown? He sure is cute...is that dirt on his head in the second picture...


----------



## dwarfcricket (Jul 9, 2010)

He's got some extra skin so I think he's got a bit more growing to do! But not much - he's got small paws!

And YES that is dirt on his little head - naughty boy


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Ah, such a cutie pie.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

that first pic is all Lab! Kind of looks like my Golden, actually! Charlie is very handsome, congrats!


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

wow, Charlie is a very nice looking boy! Gorgeous dog, you are very lucky


----------



## dwarfcricket (Jul 9, 2010)

Aww, thanks everyone  I am VERY lucky, he is such a sweetie!


----------

